# **Swimming in Green Beer**



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 18, 2006)

My amazing SO bought me Swimming e/s for St. Patty's day, so I had to use it for my FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We're having a party with a green keg, and it's leaking everywhere, hence the title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face: MAC NW30 concealer, MAC So Ceylon MSF, MAC Sweet William blushcreme, MAC Fix + spray

Lips: MAC Whirl l/l, MAC Fresh Buzz l/s (looooove)

Eyes: MAC Swimming es, MAC Teal pigment, MAC Vanilla pigment, MAC Blacktied e/s, MF 2000 Calorie mascara

Sorry the light is so un-natural! I had to make due with the bathroom lighting and SO's camera, so these look a little different than usual. Plus, I used the flash in some of them and I never use flash!

























and a pic with my new fave l/s as well (thanks to SO again!):


----------



## robyn (Mar 18, 2006)

I love the greens on you! I want that blush now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful skin too!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 18, 2006)

OMG that color is soo pretty on you girlie!!!!!  You always look awesome but this is just cute as hell!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 18, 2006)

this is great!...gorgeous colors, perfect for St.Patricks day...I love the lips!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 18, 2006)

Love the greens! Fresh Buzz looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 18, 2006)

Really really nice!

How did you apply sweet william so that it looks so smooth?! I tried it at the counter but I seemed to dig out only glitters.. couldn't see the 'color' at all.. I don't have prob with non-glittery blushceme..


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pale Moon* 
_Really really nice!

How did you apply sweet william so that it looks so smooth?! I tried it at the counter but I seemed to dig out only glitters.. couldn't see the 'color' at all.. I don't have prob with non-glittery blushceme.._

 
I think maybe it's because I applied it after my bronzer? I just used a tiny bit and I blended with my fingers. Hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## KJam (Mar 18, 2006)

sigh - absolute loveliness!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 18, 2006)

awesome girl!!!  now i too want that l/s!!!


----------



## MacLover (Mar 18, 2006)

Beautiful!  Now I want that l/s toooooooo!!!! LOL  

I think i'm going to have to check out the blushcremes.  It seems everybody is raving about them.  I'm just so scared to fool with it.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 18, 2006)

i love your post .... and always great pics


----------



## sephirias (Mar 18, 2006)

hawt!


----------



## lindsay (Mar 18, 2006)

gorgeous as always!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_Beautiful!  Now I want that l/s toooooooo!!!! LOL  

I think i'm going to have to check out the blushcremes.  It seems everybody is raving about them.  I'm just so scared to fool with it._

 
Seriously, they are great! I never use blush usually (just bronzer), but these givec me a dewy/glowy look that I've never found w/ other blushes (even NARS Orgasm!).  I love them, and I will be buying more! I think I need a brush to apply them tho... anyone know which one would be best?


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 18, 2006)

fricken amazing chicka! i love your skin- it's always so flawless and glowy!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 18, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## x music is love (Mar 18, 2006)

LOVE IT !!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 18, 2006)

i really love the lips lol, did u use whirl to line only or fill in too?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x music is love* 
_i really love the lips lol, did u use whirl to line only or fill in too?_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only used it to line the lips! HTH!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 18, 2006)

OMG the lips are gorgeous!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 18, 2006)

very beautiful


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 19, 2006)

Gorgeous! your SO sounds so sweet. Love the green on you-makes ur eyes stand out


----------



## Lealei (Mar 19, 2006)

I love the green eyeshadow! I wore green today too


----------



## MacLover (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_Thanks so much everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Seriously, they are great! I never use blush usually (just bronzer), but these givec me a dewy/glowy look that I've never found w/ other blushes (even NARS Orgasm!).  I love them, and I will be buying more! I think I need a brush to apply them tho... anyone know which one would be best? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Than I need to get one to try.  I think I will try Sweet William since it looks so good on you.  I am the same coloring as you and I have blonde hair.  I don't think I can go wrong with this color.

Oh and I have read several post where some of the girls say they use their 187 brush to apply them.


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 19, 2006)

You look gorgeous in that color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It suits you well.


----------



## orodwen (Mar 19, 2006)

ooh, purrdy look!  is fresh buzz LE as well?


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Mar 19, 2006)

The entire look is flawless.  I really wanna try that look sometime...but I gotta get those piggies first. =)


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 19, 2006)

very pretty. i love this look. great!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ooh, purrdy look!  is fresh buzz LE as well?_

 
Thank you! Of course it is  All the good ones are!


----------



## User34 (Mar 19, 2006)

These colors look great on you!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 19, 2006)

good God, woman you look fabulous!

and i just decided i need to get freshbuzz (if i still can) because it just looks SO fabulous on you!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 19, 2006)

you have the hottest lips!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Mar 20, 2006)

mmm i LOVE your lips! it looks like you used some kind of gloss, or is that just the l/s? if so, its amazing.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 20, 2006)

helllooo nurse! ash this is GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvtinkerbell23* 
_mmm i LOVE your lips! it looks like you used some kind of gloss, or is that just the l/s? if so, its amazing._

 
I used alot of clear MAC lip conditioner underneath, so perhaps that's why. It's a frost l/s, so it's quite dry. It does look nice w/ clear gloss over it too tho! It kind of diminishes the color tho, so I'd reccomend a good lip balm.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 21, 2006)

totally gorgeous!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow Ash, this look is hot. The second to last pic is my favorite! The lips are hot...I can't go on, you'll think I'm a lesbo


----------



## blushfulxcheeks (Dec 4, 2006)

I am LOVING this look! Very pretty.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 4, 2006)

Omg!so So So Pretty!


----------



## temptalia (Dec 4, 2006)

Purty!


----------



## lilysandremains (Dec 4, 2006)

you didn't mention if you wore an eyeshadow base.
i could tell becuase your eyeshadow looks shiny.
I can't imagine not using an eyeshadow base.


----------



## Eoraptor (Dec 4, 2006)

Very pretty lips and cateye!


----------



## kelizabethk (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow so good. I love the way it finishes.


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 4, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## linkas (Dec 4, 2006)

Love, green fairy!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilysandremains* 

 
_you didn't mention if you wore an eyeshadow base.
i could tell becuase your eyeshadow looks shiny.
I can't imagine not using an eyeshadow base._

 
Actually, I always wear an e/s base, I just typically didn't list it on my old FOTD's (which this is). I use WnW cream e/s in a light beige color for a base. It's very shimmery and I used the e/s over top of it wet, so perhaps that's why it looks to be so shiney. Hope this helps

Thanks everyone!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 4, 2006)

oh, love the mu... and the l/s on your lips, gorgeous!!


----------



## dacostas4 (Dec 4, 2006)

Stunning!  I am really diggin this!  I am in love w/greens!  I love Fresh Buzz!  Where can I find it?  I cannot find it on the site :-(  Was it a LE?


----------



## dacostas4 (Dec 4, 2006)

So sorry I found my answer to the Fresh Buzz question LOL!  I read the earlier posts.  I must have missed it earlier   Thanks!


----------



## lilysandremains (Dec 5, 2006)

oops i feel stupid now


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 5, 2006)

so gorgeous


----------



## almondeyez81 (Dec 6, 2006)

delete this post please!!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Dec 8, 2006)

flawless skin - stunning doll


----------

